# Changing Direct TV Pay per View recording titles



## 1dredds (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a TiVo Series 2 When I record Pay per View shows from Direct TV the only title I get is Pay Per View and the date. I would like to rename the title that TiVo shows so I know what movies I am choosing from. I also have the ability to transfer the movies to my PC and have renamed the files that my PC shows but TiVo still shows Pay Per View.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you have TivoWebPlus on your tivo? You can rename it using that.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

What model tivo do you have? A Directivo or SA connected to a DTV receiver? TivoWebPlus would definitely be the simplest. Or if you have an (unhacked) SA tivo, you could take the long way and extract the movie via TTG, change the title and reinsert it using PyTivo or Tivo.NET or the like (but that would really be the long way). But if you've got an unhacked Directivo, you're stuck until you pop it open.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

It must be an SA since the DirecTiVos get the proper title.


----------



## 1dredds (Aug 30, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions. I have a non-hacked TCD 24008A with a new WeaKnees 250G HD. My old HD crashed so I took the easy way out and bought a preformatted HD. To install TiVo WebPlus Im assuming I would need to connect my HD to my PC and boot into Lynex?


----------

